# help regarding salary and living conditions! PLS Help



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

Hy everybody, i should start working on Abu Dhabi in about 2 moths. Seems i didn't get a very best deal from my company , that is why I need your opinion on this, so if you would be so kind to answer me I will be verry glad.

1. Salary and utilities:

- I have an 18500AED per month, car, family health insurance and a round trip per year ticket for me and my family.

2. Accommodation

- I get an 100.000AED per year for all related accommodation.

I will bring my family there (wife and 3 year kid) in a year, untill then i will be alone.

The questions:

1. My salary it will be enough for me to live there, send money home to my family (i need to send home around 4-5000AED per month) and SAVE MONEY?
2. 100.000AED will be enough for a 2 bedroom villa (for the future when i will have my family with me), and how much it will be an 1 bedroom apt. just for me for start and where it will be the best area for me to live ?

I live a decent style of life with normal needs.

thank you for your help !


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

nobody ?


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

I would of said so I'm getting a lot less and intend to clear my debts and save too


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

koddy28 said:


> I would of said so I'm getting a lot less and intend to clear my debts and save too


i will be a newbie there, i saw different posts here with ppl receiving 30-45k AED per month, beside of 180k-250k per anunm for rent, so it seems that my salary and rent money are few in comparision with others, that is why i asked.

I just want an fair opinion. Thank you for your reply.

Decent housing (1bedroom apt) cost if you please ?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

tmisulica said:


> i will be a newbie there, i saw different posts here with ppl receiving 30-45k AED per month, beside of 180k-250k per anunm for rent, so it seems that my salary and rent money are few in comparision with others, that is why i asked.
> 
> I just want an fair opinion. Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Decent housing (1bedroom apt) cost if you please ?


It is tricky when it comes to giving opinions about one's salary package. There are all walks of people out there with different background, experience, and needs. So we are not really comparing apples to apples. Of course, there are people being paid a lot more (6 figure a month), and others being paid low 4 figures a month. Those figures you gave above are probably for people of more senior positions or have unique field and experience, and that's how much they are "worth". One thing I have noticed also is how warped this whole sense of salary compensation is in this region. Where I come from, there is usually an expected set range of salary for a specific type of profession. You won't expect an average secretary/clerk to be making $60,000 year, it just doesn't happen unless.....

Here you have receptionist/personal assistants asking and making 25-40k a month, while an average accountant is also making that much, or a surgeon I know who is making less than that (flat, not even housing allowance)! There is no rhyme or reasons to a lot of things happening around here.

A fair way to determine is to compare how much you are making now, and how much you think you are worth based on your experience, education and industry. Or you can let us know which field/industry you are in. Then factor in all the expenses (this is a great forum for that), and see how much you are left with at the end of each month. 

100k for housing is decent, but who doesn't want more and live large?  However, realistically, the areas that I know of, a two bedroom apartments run around an average of 120k and 1 bedroom apartment is about ~90K. Villas generally are more expensive than apartments because there are less of them and higher demand. 

You mentioned 18500 includes car? Does that mean they already included transport allowance into that figure, or you will be provided additionally? You mentioned you have a decent lifestyle. What's decent for me may not be decent enough for you. That's so subjective. Do you like to eat out a lot? Do you like to cook? If you buy local produce and cook at home, it is definitely a lot more cheaper than eating out. It also depends on whether you are into fancy organic imported goods. Everything is so relative, we can't really judge unless you are being really specific. Some would say the average grocery cost is about 2000 dhs a month for a family of 3. 

You said you have a 3 year old child, then you have to consider the child education allowance for when your kid goes to kindergarten (or grade school if you are sticking around long enough). Education fees are generally the second most costly expense after housing. I am not familiar with the school fees in AD. Hopefully someone will give you a better breakdown living expenses in AD and specifically the area you are interested in. 

Good luck!


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear earthworm88,

that is why i posted here, i did take it into consideration the fact that my child have to take proper education there.

The transportation included means that i will receive a company car but i will have to pay for my own gas (other things like insurance, repairs etc will be on company because it will be a rented car)

By decent life style i mean that i eat out once a week at fancy restaurant, but i eat every day at an speed cafeteria (job break for lunch), i do a little sport like swimming, make shopping usual, some clothes, though i am addicted to technology (mobile phones). At home i have a nice way of life, i can buy what i want and keep my family happy, but also pricing here is much lower.:ranger:

My field of work is engineering (electrical engineer) with 10 years background but in my home country.

My main concern is for the next year when i will have my family present there, and i think 100k aed won't be enough for family needs.

On the net i saw flats starting at 50k for 1 bedroom apts and 90k for 2 bedroom apts.

Thank you much for your reply


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

tmisulica said:


> Dear earthworm88,
> 
> that is why i posted here, i did take it into consideration the fact that my child have to take proper education there.
> 
> ...


It is great that they will provide you with a car with everything (except gas). So now my question is does your job responsibility also requires a lot of driving? If it is just the basic driving to and from office of short distance, then you can factor in an average of 100 dhs a week for a medium sized sedan, so you could put aside about 500dhs a month for gas. 

The fancy restaurants are usually in the hotels, so we are looking at average bills of about 350-400dhs for a really nice meal. If you would like to eat out more, try getting the Entertainer Book Abu Dhabi which offers buy 1 get 1 free main course (usually). Lunches would be in the vicinity of ~25-30 dhs depending on where and what you eat. A yummy shawarma at Lebanese Flowers in the city would cost you a whopping 8 dhs  or the not so healthy KFC would cost you 15dhs for a good size lunch box. Or if you really want to save, you can pack your own lunch box 

Mobile phones are slightly pricier here, but there are always sales going on. Just don't pre-book any about to be launched new models, as the price will come down soon enough 

Different areas will have difference prices. The ones you were looking at were likely in KCA or MBZ areas. They are decent, of older development, but there are still some new buildings going up. The prices I mentioned earlier are in the areas nearer to the beach/ocean view that I would not mind living in, but that's just my personal choice because of the amenities provided and the location. The trick is not to get a brand new place, ideally should be one year old, occupied previously because generally a brand new place has gazillion problems and hiccups that you may end up spending a lot of time calling the maintenance people 

Hopefully someone in your field or familiar with it can give you a better idea of how fair your package is compare to the average market here. 

The one benefit of your family joining you later is that you will have a chance to explore the areas thoroughly, and what school you will send your kid to next year. 

Again, one could write a book about this, but I hope you have a chance to search through this forum and be able to deduce what type and how much of expenses you will incur if you are not able to get some straightforward answers. Sorry I do not know all the answers to your questions. 

Cheers,
EW


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

oh, thanks alot, it is enough ! i never hoped for an answer like this. just one thing though, i wish i could find an 50k 1 bedroo apt for start, you think is possible with decent conditions and furnitured ?

driving will be on site, work and home !


thanks


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

tmisulica said:


> oh, thanks alot, it is enough ! i never hoped for an answer like this. just one thing though, i wish i could find an 50k 1 bedroo apt for start, you think is possible with decent conditions and furnitured ?
> 
> driving will be on site, work and home !
> 
> ...


I am sure you have researched enough to know how housing allowance is commonly distributed. But just in case, there are 3 ways usually: 
1) one lump sum to you
2) one lump sum directly to the landlord (excess paid by you)
3) monthly payment along with your paycheck

It is nice if it is #1 then you can save whatever the remaining unused portion is. 

It is not so common to find furnished apartments in AD. Which website do you use for the search? I like to use Dubizzle.com, Propertyfinder.ae and bayut.com to name a few. 

Cheers!


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> I am sure you have researched enough to know how housing allowance is commonly distributed. But just in case, there are 3 ways usually:
> 1) one lump sum to you
> 2) one lump sum directly to the landlord (excess paid by you)
> 3) monthly payment along with your paycheck
> ...


hy,

they didn't tell me which option i have they just send the offer and in the offer was:

1. Monthly salary of 18500aed
2. Accomodation 100.000 pe year (includindg all expenses related)
3. Company car
4. Round trip tickets for family and self
5. Medical insurance family type

i did send some questions to them , and then i founded that they do not provide gas, and little more details but not much, and etc..

It would be a chance for me to take an unfurnished apt at 40-50k ? per year and furnish myself, it would be expensive ?

thanks alot for help ...


----------



## varunjot (Jul 25, 2013)

well if you are earning that much and want to save and rent a 2BHK you need to hunt a lot for the right and reasonable rent. and you could save easily and live comfortably with that amount .


----------



## Joe EK (Jul 25, 2013)

I would say if you are gonna stay alone it is very good.
but if you have three kids and your wife with you it is impossible. 
2 bedroom villa in abudhabi is expensive maybe between 95000 and 130.000/annum.
your family need to eat and drink it is ok can be done.
you want to send 4k to 5k back home it might be very difficult.
and what about school for your kids?? there it come the surprise  you will never find a school less than 30.000 per annum for one child.

If your wife can work and get the same offer as you have it will be ok for you to do that.

Good luck


----------



## varunjot (Jul 25, 2013)

*Furnishing the apartment*

On the Question of furnishing the apartment yourself i just have the right place where you could get real discounts on furniture and quality at its best at Homemart's new website "bestdealzz dot com". They just do not deal with furniture but everything you could ask for at one place. i have shopped here for my new home and let me tell you the customer service and the whole process of ordering and delivery was so smooth and quick that i was amazed. 
The reason why i shopped here was because it is a part of Homemart and Safeer Group of Companies.

P.s. The prices and discount are something which i did not find in the store also.



tmisulica said:


> hy,
> 
> they didn't tell me which option i have they just send the offer and in the offer was:
> 
> ...


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

Joe EK said:


> I would say if you are gonna stay alone it is very good.
> but if you have three kids and your wife with you it is impossible.
> 2 bedroom villa in abudhabi is expensive maybe between 95000 and 130.000/annum.
> your family need to eat and drink it is ok can be done.
> ...


Hy,
I have just one kid of 3 yaears but my question has two stages:
1. In the first year i will be alone with taht amount what i described (18,5k per month and 100k per annum for rent), and just in this first year i need to send back home 4-5000aed back home to my family, and i have to rent an 1 bdr apt. In this situation my concern is if i will be able to manage and save some money.
2. After first year i will bring my son and wife, and now i will not have to send money back home but i will have to rent an 2 bdr apt, and pay for my child school, and in the case that my wife doesn't work, i will be able to manage and save money too ?

So i do not have to do all at once but the question it is if it is enough for both cases.

Thank you guys for warm responses


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

varunjot said:


> On the Question of furnishing the apartment yourself i just have the right place where you could get real discounts on furniture and quality at its best at Homemart's new website "bestdealzz dot com". They just do not deal with furniture but everything you could ask for at one place. i have shopped here for my new home and let me tell you the customer service and the whole process of ordering and delivery was so smooth and quick that i was amazed.
> The reason why i shopped here was because it is a part of Homemart and Safeer Group of Companies.
> 
> P.s. The prices and discount are something which i did not find in the store also.


Yes, but i will be able to fiind an 1 bdr apt at 40-50k per annum and unfurnished, and what will be the minimal costs for furnishing it ?

Thanks alot


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Go onto the uae ikea website. Add what you want and then proceed to checkout. Simples!!


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

Zee2012 said:


> Go onto the uae ikea website. Add what you want and then proceed to checkout. Simples!!


yes, been there, done that, i asked that because i thought there are local stores cheaper than that !

Thanks anyway


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you find a good cheap shop, please post. I'm going through the same process! I will be there in August.


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

Zee2012 said:


> If you find a good cheap shop, please post. I'm going through the same process! I will be there in August.


same here if you find a good cheap 1 bdr aptm ! good luck


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

For furniture why don't you join some of the Facebook groups eg. Alreef tenants group, they are always posting cheap furniture.


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

Zee2012 said:


> For furniture why don't you join some of the Facebook groups eg. Alreef tenants group, they are always posting cheap furniture.


Maybe when i am near to com there, that will be in september.


----------



## tmisulica (Jul 23, 2013)

hy guys, anybody else have an opinion about my concerns ? 

thanks alot


----------

